# ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 Driver Problems



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

Im playing a game [CS 1,6], and i want to run my game mode on OpenGL mode, while it doesn't let me and says it will run in software mode

it was running find in OpenGl before i changed my OS...i need a link to my driver (ATI Mobility Radeon X1300) so i can update it...i checked ATI's website, but the page doesn't load...

thanks a lot 

peace


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
The first place you should try for drivers is the manufacturer of your system e.g. Dell and HP etc.
If you're out of luck, and you should not be, then you can try other downloads.

It's easy to Google for " ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 vista drivers"
http://www.xpvistaworld.com/ati_mobility_radeon_x1300_30.htm
and they are easy to find, but some system manufacturers have custom drivers to be used on their machines only. Others may not work.

So try your notebook/laptop manufacturer first.


----------

